# Dog caught mouse!.



## MadMouseHouse (Dec 20, 2016)

OMG my dog caught one of my older mice and killed it. So sad, she was such a friendly beautiful mouse. Mistake on my part but sure learnt from it and it will never happen again. R.I.P Ebony. At least I have some of you children.


----------

